# Reese Chem. Posion bottle



## GACDIG (Aug 28, 2008)

Through the years I have picked up poisons here and there or dug em to add to my collection. About 10 years ago I got a Reese Chem. bottle in Boone NC for $10. It looked good with lots of wrighting on it. Never throught much about it. It just sat on the shelf collecting dust with the others. Last week I was looking on the bay and found one for sale and that sucker sold for $127.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Anyone ever dug one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200240036050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 28, 2008)

front shot


----------



## glass man (Aug 28, 2008)

Never had one. Always thought they were impressive.


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 28, 2008)

I watched that auction, I Saw a green Stanton blob from Troy (100.00 bottle) sell for 480.00. Caught up in the moment.....who knows.. Reese is a cool find, but its a 35-45.00 bottle. Watch a few sell, they are on there all the time. . I know that since they started the can't see bidders it happens more?Nice bottle,now you need the green reeses


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2008)

I have always liked the cobalt and green Reese Chem bottles. I got lucky and found my cobalt in a dump a long time ago. They are great bottles, but as Rick said, there are a good many of them around. ~Jim


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks poisons4me, I through so.....[] Nothing is for sure now. Also I like your Web page. Well Done !!!
 I'll find a green Reese soon.
 gac


----------



## brokebottle (Mar 4, 2009)

GACDIG I have one of those bottles, it is a pretty bottle.


----------

